# They walk among us .....



## finneyb (22 Feb 2014)

How would you pronounce this child's name?
"Le-a"

Leah?? NO
Lee - A?? NOPE 
Lay - a?? NO 
Lei?? Guess Again.

This child attends a school in Kansas City, Mo. 
Her mother is irate because everyone is getting her name wrong.
It's pronounced "Ledasha".

When the Mother was asked about the pronunciation of the name,
she said, "the dash don't be silent." 

SO, if you see something come across your desk like this please
remember to pronounce the dash.
If dey axe you why, tell dem de dash don't be silent.

STAY ALERT!
They walk among us......and they VOTE !!!


----------



## Sheptonphil (22 Feb 2014)

And breed apparently!!! :sign3: 

Phil


----------



## monkeybiter (23 Feb 2014)

I often think voting should require a minimum IQ. It might make those that are eligible think it was more worthwhile too.


----------



## defsdoor (23 Feb 2014)

Hey steady on - my daughter's name is ~


(I kid you not - thats a Tilde by the way)


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Feb 2014)

monkeybiter":1eqn7ky8 said:


> I often think voting should require a minimum IQ. It might make those that are eligible think it was more worthwhile too.


I often wish standing for office did as well.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 Feb 2014)

Whoops....For a minute I thought this was my wood working forum....apparently its a webmeet for the local Nazi party


----------



## monkeybiter (23 Feb 2014)

That's it, you're on the list!







:lol: [emoticon to diffuse subsequent tensions (hammer) ]


----------



## monkeybiter (23 Feb 2014)

A chap was sitting at a table when the waiter placed a plate in front of him. On the plate were just two black dots, side by side.

The man said "Oi! This isn't mine, I ordered an Omelette"


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Feb 2014)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## MMUK (23 Feb 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":1z4jjbey said:


> Whoops....For a minute I thought this was my wood working forum....apparently its a webmeet for the local Nazi party




Don't get me on my soap box 

:wink:


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Feb 2014)

monkeybiter":313pso7z said:


> A chap was sitting at a table when the waiter placed a plate in front of him. On the plate were just two black dots, side by side.
> 
> The man said "Oi! This isn't mine, I ordered an Omelette"


OK. On behalf of all us thickos on here ( there are others - right ? )

I don't get it. :?:


----------



## kostello (23 Feb 2014)

Umlout. German accent. 2 dots over an o normally


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Feb 2014)

Thank you Graham, that's an extra laugh! 
S


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Feb 2014)

Mmmm
OK
Change of OPs title to 'We walk among you'


----------



## rafezetter (23 Feb 2014)

monkeybiter":1j0ifww9 said:


> A chap was sitting at a table when the waiter placed a plate in front of him. On the plate were just two black dots, side by side.
> 
> The man said "Oi! This isn't mine, I ordered an Omelette"



*scratch*...I don't get it

I heard of a woman who pronounced her name "why vonn ee" instead of "ee vonn" - Yvonne and my stepmothers name is Evon (I'm guessing the same sort of mistake).

IQ and babies - I prefer the chinese method, have 1 free, the next you have to pay a fee to buy the licence, like a mortgage: income bracket of X = 2 kids, Y = 3 kids and so on.. You don't necessarily have to be smart to make money, but you do have to have money to pay for the upkeep of children. Truth is though that smart people with money understand this equation already, and they aren't the ones popping out 10 kids.

Thick people and voting.. all the time I shudder when I hear what comes out of the mouths of some members of the younger generation, and my first thought is always "these are the pineapples that will be choosing who we have in power when I'm old, what sort of healthcare there will be, and whether or not I'll be working till I'm 90".

/endrant.


edit: umlaut - good one


----------



## RogerS (24 Feb 2014)

Careful, rafezetter, or Jacob will accuse you of being a Daily Mail reader :wink:


----------



## KevM (24 Feb 2014)

finneyb":g8j6vxhk said:


> How would you pronounce this child's name?
> "Le-a"
> 
> Leah?? NO
> ...


Frankly, the ones I worry about are the bigots and gullible fools (choose the cap that fits best) that continue to circulate urban myths such as this. http://www.snopes.com/racial/language/le-a.asp Snopes can't confirm that this is a racist lie, but I think the onus is on those that repeat this rubbish to provide their evidence.


----------



## JustBen (24 Feb 2014)

There is no mention of race in the post and even if this particular name/story is not true, there are plenty of others that are just as bad/odd/unusual to choose from.


----------



## KevM (24 Feb 2014)

JustBen":1v0kf3ti said:


> There is no mention of race in the post and even if this particular name/story is not true, there are plenty of others that are just as bad/odd/unusual to choose from.



Agreed there is no explicit mention of race, but the use of African American Vernacular English (_If dey axe you why, tell dem de..._) is pretty much up there with watermelon and fried chicken as clues to the targets of this lie, so I'm standing by my first statement - this is a fabricated racist slur.

I really don't follow the second part of your statement; this story is not true, but some people apparently have names that you consider to be_ bad/odd/unusual_, so it's fair game to use this lie to ridicule them?

For what it's worth, I don't believe that culturally 'odd' names are particularly helpful to the individual and I feel some sympathy for the Swedish naming law _'The law states, in part: "First names shall not be approved if they can cause offense or can be supposed to cause discomfort for the one using it, or names which for some obvious reason are not suitable as a first name'_. However, the power of official bodies to approve/disapprove names carries clear risks in a multi-cultural society - there are enough people around today that were denied aspects of their Welsh/Irish/Scottish/Catholic/Jewish/Jamaican/... heritage in the name of conformity.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naming_law_in_Sweden


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Feb 2014)

KevM":1wetstcq said:


> Agreed there is no explicit mention of race, but the use of African American Vernacular English (_If dey axe you why, tell dem de..._) is pretty much up there with watermelon and fried chicken as clues to the targets of this lie, so I'm standing by my first statement - this is a fabricated racist slur.



Bearing in mind I made no direct comment regarding the original story [but I had no reason to doubt it so I must be one of your 'gullible fool' stereotypes] so I have no racist slur to defend against, your extracted quote sounds just as likely to me to be a white New Yorker, certainly as depicted in a typical imported TV drama, and I've seen a few. 

Regarding the choice of caps, I'd much rather be called a gullible fool, by you, than a bigot by anybody.

HTH


----------



## markturner (24 Feb 2014)

It's an african american / west indian thing - they seem to like made up names such as "Shiniqua" or strange pronunciations of existing words / names such as Paris as a girls name, pronounced " Par eeeees" 

Who are we to judge.......

Just don't make a joke out of it, or the thought police will be knocking at your door.......

But feel free to rip the p*ss out of chavs calling their kids "Wayne" or "mercedes" or "Chantelle" ..... that's not racist


:wink: :roll: :roll:


----------



## JustBen (24 Feb 2014)

The way I read the original post was that it was pointing out the odd/unusual name. 
Who the post was pointed at makes no odds in my opinion and because of that, the second part of my post was still referring to odd/unusual names that equal the original name.

I am still not seeing the relevance to race or culture here.

Is it not all about people who spell their name in an odd way or those who slap two random names together (with or without the hyphen) to be different?


----------



## nev (24 Feb 2014)

JustBen":3rkv5bgn said:


> ...
> Is it not all about people who spell their name in an odd way or those who slap two random names together (with or without the hyphen) to be different?



Like Ming-Campbell. 
IMHO You can spell your name however you like but dont get snarky if its pronounced how its spelled. #-o


----------



## RogerS (24 Feb 2014)

nev":3iffx3hd said:


> JustBen":3iffx3hd said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I agree. My sister christened her son Ratzrrrrrrrr :x


----------



## JustBen (24 Feb 2014)

nev":vjsp68ey said:


> JustBen":vjsp68ey said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Well no, that's not his name. Others have donned that title for him. I presume from it looking like Ming when written.

"Menzies" is a Scottish name, originally written Minȝies, the "z" being a graphic approximation of the (Middle English) yogh (ȝ), originally found in the name.


----------



## JustBen (24 Feb 2014)

http://www.stupidkidnames.com

Is this not child cruelty?

Raia Sunshine,
Pussycat Doppleganger,
Romeo Cassanova,
Luv Joy Seamon,
Young Boozer
Uneek,
Fukegan,.

Real or not, they made me laugh.


----------



## finneyb (24 Feb 2014)

Frankly, the ones I worry about are the bigots and gullible fools (choose the cap that fits best) that continue to circulate urban myths such as this. http://www.snopes.com/racial/language/le-a.asp Snopes can't confirm that this is a racist lie, but I think the onus is on those that repeat this rubbish to provide their evidence.[/quote]

KevM,

As the OP you don't have to worry your head about me being a bigot or gullible fool.

If Snopes, that you place so much store by, can't confirm it's a racist lie you are going to have some difficulty defending the your defamatory claim of bigot in Court.

Either edit the post to remove bigot or I will be looking at the viability of claiming damages. 

Brian


----------



## nev (24 Feb 2014)

JustBen":33zxlh7f said:


> nev":33zxlh7f said:
> 
> 
> > JustBen":33zxlh7f said:
> ...



Thats what I mean. its spelled menzies but Its pronounced ming (according to the beeb)


----------



## JustBen (24 Feb 2014)

nev":2afitq2u said:


> JustBen":2afitq2u said:
> 
> 
> > JustBen":2afitq2u said:
> ...



Your right, my apologies. According to Wikipedia, it's pronounced "Ming-iz" so they've omitted the "iz"
You learn something new everyday.


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Feb 2014)

The beeb pronounce it Mingies or sometimes Ming for short.


----------



## pebbles (24 Feb 2014)

The carpenter making my new street window's called Lilian... apparently it's a normal name for blokes here. One for Johnny Cash - though A Boy Named Lilian's not got quite the same ring...


----------



## Altheo (24 Feb 2014)

I thought this 25 years ago and it's all coming true. Look at all the self-seekers who are in power now!!


----------



## paultnl (24 Feb 2014)

markturner":111syf0j said:


> But feel free to rip the p*ss out of chavs calling their kids "Wayne" or "mercedes" or "Chantelle" ..... that's not racist
> 
> 
> :wink: :roll: :roll:



Nothing wrong with Mercedes, most people don't realise that the car was named after Mercédès Jellinek.


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Feb 2014)

There is a lovely lady in our village called Mercedes, not a youngster either.

I just feel sorry for the lass that got christned ALL of the nmes of Manchester united football team. The moron who did that should be granted the Darwin medal and put down!

As has been said there is no mention by the OP of anything racial and anyone who read such into it should probably join the folk in the North East of England who ban Chrstmas trees in case they upset the immigrant population?

I'm glad that I live in a secular country :mrgreen:


----------



## deserter (24 Feb 2014)

As nobody else seems to have noticed the alleged racist slur in the original post, it seems that racism is often in the eye of the reader. In this particular case I would say that the only racist post on this thread is the on by KevM whom is the only person to have applied any form of racism to the discussion. 
I really think that very often, but not always, racism is applied to conversations by the very people whom are trying to prevent it. If this is the case I think it becomes obvious who the "bigots and gullible fools" really are.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark A (25 Feb 2014)

markturner":2bzipzn1 said:


> ...rip the p*ss out of chavs calling their kids "Wayne" or "mercedes" or "Chantelle"...


Last week I heard a woman call her young daughter 'Rihanna'. Presumably the baby she also had with her was called 'Lady Gaga' to keep with the theme.... :roll:


----------



## MMUK (25 Feb 2014)

deserter":bkixemu5 said:


> As nobody else seems to have noticed the alleged racist slur in the original post, it seems that racism is often in the eye of the reader. In this particular case I would say that the only racist post on this thread is the on by KevM whom is the only person to have applied any form of racism to the discussion.
> I really think that very often, but not always, racism is applied to conversations by the very people whom are trying to prevent it. If this is the case I think it becomes obvious who the "bigots and gullible fools" really are.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk




I quite agree. More often than not "ethnic" people aren't bothered until some muppet gets up on their soap box and creates a fuss. A lot of the "ethnic" people I know even take the water out of their own race. :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (25 Feb 2014)

Guys guys guys....why do you think I posted that Nazi party comment with the smilie??? To avoid it going bad like this. You really can see the good sense behind the no religion and politics rule eh what???

Perhaps I can do a little unpacking...

I think, given the reference to the Afro-Caribbean slang, its pretty safe to assume that little piece of copy is explicitly designed as a racist piece. Before this "debate" began ie when I first read it that's precisely the impression it gave me, otherwise, why describe the words in that way? However...and its a big one....it didn't particularly offend me because the focus of the piece was clearly the "naming has gone mad" theme. If it was intended to be racially motivated, it wasn't exactly in your face and was well disguised given the naming bit.

But......I personally don't think for 1 second the OP posted it with that as a motive, it was simply a funny piece at first glance, so no foul there. 

KevM did make a reasonable (note use of the non-inflammatory term) assertion that the piece had racist undertones, which I have to say I also see that (again by linking the stupid name to an ethnic origin) and therefore, it probably wasn't unfair for him to make that post. On the other hand Kev.....I'm not sure I would have embellished your labelling of the racism with the other comments regarding intelligence because that was rather asking for a custard pie was it not?

So then....if I get any further on the fence I may get splinters up my (insert appropriate fruit here).

So calm down everyone....my sense it no-one was trying to offend anyone.


----------



## markturner (25 Feb 2014)

mark aspin":13vp39i4 said:


> markturner":13vp39i4 said:
> 
> 
> > ...rip the p*ss out of chavs calling their kids "Wayne" or "mercedes" or "Chantelle"...
> ...



My eldest son has a classmate who's first name is "Alicia keays" 

The point is, these names are aspirational and speak of the desire for someone who is usually from the lower echelons of society to make themselves stand out or feel somehow more glamorous, whether used by black people or white..........that's what provides the humour element for cleverer people who wish to denigrate whichever section of that society they have issues with. 

On the racism issue - I personally think that word has been so overused in such crazy situations and is so one sided, that it , for me has ceased to be even relevant. Its now just a catch all to be used by anyone who feels hard done by. Shame, as the intent was good, but its been completely sidelined by insane political correctness.


----------



## whiskywill (25 Feb 2014)

A father to be has set up a website http://namemydaughter.com/ asking the public to name his daughter but, sensibly, retains the right to make the ultimate decision. The front runner so far is CTHULHU ALL-SPARK MCLAUGHLIN.


----------



## tekno.mage (25 Feb 2014)

mark aspin":2j7rwbdi said:


> [
> Last week I heard a woman call her young daughter 'Rihanna'. Presumably the baby she also had with her was called 'Lady Gaga' to keep with the theme.... :roll:



That's just a different spelling of the Welsh name Rhianna. Rhianna is quite a popular name in these parts


----------



## Mark A (25 Feb 2014)

tekno.mage":1y2rs718 said:


> mark aspin":1y2rs718 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I heard it in Liverpool! The mother was maybe 18 years old and I very much doubt she was paying homage to her Welsh ancestry!


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Feb 2014)

And then you get the total .

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/7707098.stm


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Feb 2014)

He's been watching to much Big Bang Theory


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Feb 2014)

It should be a case of once you've changed yer name as he's done you have it for the rest of your life! Bit like these trendy tattoos, yours for life!


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Feb 2014)

Indeed. I doubt it would make any difference though


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Feb 2014)

At least he would live to regret his stupidity :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Feb 2014)

I have to disagree, while it does annoy me when parents saddle their children with 'character building' names, I think any adult individual is as entitled to choose a silly name as they are a silly hair cut. I might not like it but at least no-one else suffers the consequences of their actions.


----------



## RogerS (26 Feb 2014)

markturner":3nn9oqs0 said:


> ......
> 
> On the racism issue - I personally think that word has been so overused ......Its now just a catch all to be used by anyone who feels hard done by.....




And used by Third-Party Apologists !


----------



## Cheshirechappie (26 Feb 2014)

"You're a racist!"

"No I'm not!"

"Oh yes you are!"

"Er - why?"

"Because I say so!"

Is it racist for Scousers to hate Mancunians? Or for Mancs to hate Scousers?

(Before anybody gets on their high horse, I really don't particularly care. The whole 'racist' thing has just become a sort of useful political insult, which is a shame, because it tends to result in a 'they're crying wolf again' response from many people to something that really is racist. It would be to everybody's benefit if the word 'racist' stopped being used as a useful general insult, and was reserved to cover what it really means.)


----------



## bugbear (26 Feb 2014)

tekno.mage":3he9m1va said:


> mark aspin":3he9m1va said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Or indeed "Rhiannon"

(cough)Fleetwood Mac(cough)

BugBear


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Feb 2014)

Who ???


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (26 Feb 2014)

Couldn't resist this....for all those (long forgotten) Fleetwood Mac fans (who also play/make acoustic guitar):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdd_fv0xrSo


----------



## MMUK (26 Feb 2014)

monkeybiter":135olm1v said:


> I have to disagree, while it does annoy me when parents saddle their children with 'character building' names, I think any adult individual is as entitled to choose a silly name as they are a silly hair cut. I might not like it but at least no-one else suffers the consequences of their actions.




You'd soon agree if you had to write letters to them :lol:


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Feb 2014)

MMUK":2i1jziff said:


> You'd soon agree if you had to write letters to them :lol:



Touche :lol: :lol: 


In my younger days [which is all of them :roll: ] I knew a Rhiannon. She was the daughter of a respectable but misanthropic local doctor and a mother who later ran off with my dentist..... also a 'lady' [ooer!]


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Feb 2014)

"Is it racist for Scousers to hate Mancunians? Or for Mancs to hate Scousers?"

:? :? :? :? 

I always thought it was normal and natural for anyone who wasn't either to hate both? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :roll:


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Feb 2014)

All this political correctness is all very well but there is a status quo to be maintained here. For instance, what would happen if we stopped laughing at the Irish ? Chaos, they might start laughing at us.


----------



## doorframe (26 Feb 2014)

Jonzjob":24wgnw34 said:


> "Is it racist for Scousers to hate Mancunians? Or for Mancs to hate Scousers?"
> 
> :? :? :? :?
> 
> I always thought it was normal and natural for anyone who wasn't either to hate both? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :roll:



I have no favourites amongst Mancs, Scousers or Geordies. I play it fair. I treat all Northerners with equal contempt.


----------



## JustBen (26 Feb 2014)

doorframe":1vm7h8x7 said:


> Jonzjob":1vm7h8x7 said:
> 
> 
> > "Is it racist for Scousers to hate Mancunians? Or for Mancs to hate Scousers?"
> ...



Is north anything past Watford Gap?


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Feb 2014)

Anything north of Paris mate :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Cheshirechappie (26 Feb 2014)

doorframe":eovlfwah said:


> Jonzjob":eovlfwah said:
> 
> 
> > "Is it racist for Scousers to hate Mancunians? Or for Mancs to hate Scousers?"
> ...




Ah, yes - but in order to do that, you'd have to be a Southerner; and since when have THEY ever known anything worthwhile?


----------



## doorframe (26 Feb 2014)

Ok, try this one...

Le--a

(The PC Police may step away from the soap box. Nothing to see here)


----------



## pebbles (26 Feb 2014)

Jonzjob":jovp1pax said:


> Anything north of Paris mate :twisted: :twisted:


Oh... do you mean.... _The_ North...?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZpkYcIYlDc

(I've been kind and found a clip with English subtitles and just had another darned good chuckle)


----------



## wellywood (26 Feb 2014)

Surely anyone from that amorphous place called 'The South' should be referred to as 'Japs'.

*J*ust *A*nother *P*ineapple *S*outherner. :lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Feb 2014)

Well Pete, you should well know as you are a LOT closer to the JAPS than we are !!!

Don't forget the departing cry CA-MAC-ARSIE and then ducque mate or grouse :mrgreen: 

Pebbles, I could not keep up with that lot of northerners. Typical of them, they talk as if they get paid by the word and have a very short alloted time to say a lot :twisted: :twisted: 

Mind you, I know several Languedociens who are on the same contract. The problem is some are my neighbours :? :? :? :shock:


----------



## wellywood (27 Feb 2014)

I have to confess to having married a Southerner - a lass from Hertfordshire. Back in them days, Northerners got a governement grant to marry Southerners in order to introduce new blood into the Southern gene pool. Something to do with stopping the chins receding even further :lol: 

BTW. As newly weds, we lived in Herts. In those distant, dim remembered days, Hertfordshire used to share a lot of social services with neighbouring Bedfordshire. Having decided we didn't want kids straight away, SWMBO hied herself to the local Family Planning Clinic and came back with an appointment book bearing the legend 'Family Planning Association - Herts & Beds Branch'. :shock: 

It was only later that I came to know that Herts and Beds are known as the 'Honeymoon Counties'.


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Feb 2014)

Not heard that one. Mind you they are northerners to us.


----------



## doorframe (27 Feb 2014)

doorframe":3nautvyh said:


> Ok, try this one...
> 
> Le--a



Come on.... some lateral thinking required.


----------



## John Brown (27 Feb 2014)

Related to Samuel?
Ring-tailed perhaps?


----------



## Jonzjob (27 Feb 2014)

doorframe":jw7k4r7i said:


> doorframe":jw7k4r7i said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, try this one...
> ...



Oh, you mean solving problems through an indirect and creative approach, using reasoning that is not immediately obvious and involving ideas that may not be obtainable by using only traditional step-by-step logic? :wink: 

Like Lehyphonhyphona 8) Cracked it 8) 8)


----------



## John Brown (27 Feb 2014)

"Like Lehyphonhyphona"

It's a pretty name, I'll grant you!


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Feb 2014)

Lets hope she has a short surname or it will be hell filling in forms.


----------



## John Brown (27 Feb 2014)

Sounds vaguely Greek. Not that I've anything against the cradle of civilisation.


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Feb 2014)

My sister in law is Greek. She has a sister called Tasula. lovely name


----------



## doorframe (27 Feb 2014)

Jonzjob":g63wnoqn said:


> Like Lehyphonhyphona 8) Cracked it 8) 8)



Cold, cold, cold.


----------



## StevieB (27 Feb 2014)

Morse code - Lema?

Steve


----------



## John Brown (27 Feb 2014)

I already said that!


----------



## RogerS (27 Feb 2014)

Leander Lee and A ...geddit ?


----------



## John Brown (27 Feb 2014)

Sister to C&A
Brother to DNA


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Mar 2014)

Lea
As in le minus dash a


----------

